# Confusion Viewty,N82,G900,HTC Diamond



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

Guys Help me....I am in biigggg confusion.

I wanna get a good Cell Phone (Smartphone, PDA) I am stuck with these selections...each have something special..

Please give ur views...

LG viewty - Good Touch Screen...Video Cam...Great Looks
Nokia N82...Fully Loaded cell...but looks are common
SE G900..Good offering with everything...but small touch screen
HTC Diamond....best touch PDA (After Iphone)...but costly..

Help Me..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

N82.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

hey friend give some reason....did u used it???


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ I think you know the reason. I don't think there is anyone who used all four of them.

N82 is monster of a cell phone. 

HTC Touch Diamond <- grossly overpriced phone that it nothing when compared to N95 of N82 or SE P1i

LG Viewty. Certainly not as great as it is showin in the ad. It's biggest drawback is that it doesn't have OS. it's a java phone. Compare that to N82 mighty symbian 9.2.

N82 ARM 11 332 MHz processor 256 MB NAND Memory 128 MB SDRAM Memory 90 MB Free Executable RAM Memory. This means that it's one hell of a phone and with Symbian 9.2, it's THE Phone and only phone that can stand before N82 is N95.

SE G900 <- This is a new phone and have no idea how good it actually is. Specs look terrific and 12hr talktime is amazing. No comments on this.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2008)

I will also go with N82.... Great performance,Good camera, Symbian... so you can install lots of apps & virtually do anything... a value for money phone. 

It's just like a Mini PC in your pocket.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

G900/viewty. If you can live with the n82 s keypad then go with it. Go forward and use each of them. Dnt rely on others fr ur opinion. N82 has the best cam among the mentioned. But i have used nd it has its backlogs. Nd evryone here is nokia pro, so dnt expect any valid replies. The only prob with the viewty is that its an lg, and in india, well.
Y nt wait fr the C905?? The best phn by long.

The G900 though being new has recieved acclamations throughout.Its not yet available in kolkata, else i would have got it last week. (searched throughout but to no avail  ). g900 has symbian, touchscreen, touch focus, and a great cam. Check esato for pictures taken by the g900. Has much better sound quality thn the above mentioned. But if you want to opt for functionalities, go for the diamond or the Xperia thats due this september.

 I say, wait for the C905. 2 months to go.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank You guys...if I select from Nokia I would go for N82...I didnt like the design anyways.

I was waiting for xperia X1 dono what happened to it....and c905 will be much costlier...I think like 30k in starting...I would consider G900 but still not much of review available.

Viewty was good with touchscreen and video cam with AVI recording....


Ok one question.....can we install any symbian software in G900 like my N70?? or is there some problems of compatibility


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Nopes.you have to get UIQ apps.All basic S60 apps are available for UIQ too.So nothing to worry. C905 wil retail for 24k as said by SE.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 9, 2008)

i'd say the htc diamond! its a bit pricy but will satisfy ur every need! its better than the iphone in my opinion! if u have the cash go for it ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

yea, if you have the moolah go for the diamond. Also check out the samsung Omnia.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2008)

n82 .. and pls do not compare it to any other phone.Atlease any other symbian phone. Its one of the best phones of all time. A truly great all rounder phone. Not a single user of n82 would complain abt it. And,  the keypad of n82 is very good to use once u get used to it. No issues for me at all.

for windows mobile handset - htc touch diamond or samsung omnia ..both are fantastic devices ..and obviously better than iphone .

and pls use search function next time. There is a lot of info available abt all these mentioned phones over the forum .

@dream- c905 is not out yet. What does it have which current devices like n82 lack other than 8mp cam with both kind of flash. Let it release first, then we see how it does as a device. and it is still stuck at qvga@30 fps for video recording, common we need atleast vga@30fps ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^let the device release first. I have seen many websites hampering over the fact that SE would change the video res to VGA.lets c.
N82 lacks DLNA.

Also check out the samsung soul.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 9, 2008)

Ditch the lg first. Its all about looks .

I think if you can afford touch them go for it. Otherwise n82 is great phone for its price. Get n82 + 8gig card + hack to increase screen brightness and you have almost perfect allrounder.

Have you seen the n82 black ? It looks much better than silver  . Though it cant match lg in style. But its not bad either.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets hope that C905 comes with symbian 9.2 instead of uiq  which has less apps and also has a hard to use user interface.

But right now N82 is the bomb


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2008)

c905 does not even have a uiq right now ..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2008)

HTC Diamond. or N82.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 9, 2008)

N82...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys...looks like there is no direct compititor for N82 and HTC Diamond in there segnment...But I think G900 will give N82 good compitition.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 9, 2008)

dont go 4 Viewty.I own it.u'll like it at 1st but later on u'll hate it like hell.sometimes the touch screen doesnt register touches.

N82 is a good fone.the keypad does take a bit to get used to and is a PITA in the beginning.the display brightness prob is solved with a hack but if u apply the hack be warned that ur battery will drain quickly.

 SE G900 dont go for it cuz it has a small diaplsy.

Touch Diamond is a bit overpriced.if u hav used a WM fone b4 and u've liked the looks and feel of it then u can buy it.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 9, 2008)

go for the diamond....its a definate herd turner! and fills all ur requirments


----------



## skippednote (Jul 9, 2008)

N82 or N95 8 gig


----------



## Power UP (Jul 9, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> c905 does not even have a uiq right now ..


lol hopes that SE doesn't make it a dumb phone


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 9, 2008)

N95 8 Gig not included ?!?!?!

Hey, that's the best one out there.

BTW, the next phone I'm looking forward to, if i replace my N95, will be HTC Touch Pro.... not the Sony Xperia X1, unfortunately 

Of the 2, I just liked the HTC better... what say guyz?

But, I seriously dunno which phone in recent times can actually replace my superphone... the N95 8GB.... never found a complete package like it.... just missed the touchscreen 

Any1 got news on a superphone comin soon........


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

hmmm I would have wait for c905 but its too bulky and dont look good at all


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

C905 a dumb phone??LOL.

I guess you havent heard of project capuchin yet. M tired of providing links. Search this yourselves.

N95's stay is shortlived now. SE coming with a 5 mp autofocus walkman with UIQ having both wifi and gps. Patti.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow great news......but I cant wait sooo long...I mobiles will keep comming...If I wait I will be Dead


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^ phone specs.... does it have 8GB backup... big screen ?


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 9, 2008)

go with diamond..saw this yesterday..loved it....


----------



## Power UP (Jul 9, 2008)

Although C905 is not a smartphone but has project capuchin which looks interesting.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

2.4 inch walkman.Dunno bout the memory.

SE also coming with a full touch 16 gb walkman.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Power UP said:


> But right now N82 is the *bomb*



..*shell *....hehehehehe 



			
				Tamoghno said:
			
		

> Have you seen the n82 black ? It looks much better than silver  . Though it cant match lg in style. But its not bad either.



Yeah!!! Looks Cooool 

@sujoyp: Go 4 N82 its the true winner....u'll be proud of ur self once u have it


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

I am somewhat SE fan but SE didnt relesed a fantastic mobile ....I was waiting for X1 but it is also getting delay and delay....Nokia r relesing some fully loaded phones...but looks r not that great....

If X1 would have released...I would have considered it first....else HTC diamond and N82 
SE is delaying too much....every thing..They r somewhat lagging behind


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^if you can afford the XPERIA go for the samsung OMNIA.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 9, 2008)

sujoyp said:


> Wow great news......but I cant wait sooo long...I mobiles will keep comming...If I wait I will be Dead


The thing about mobiles is that no mobile stays the king for too long , better buy what is the best available and be happy 

After a few years buy another best phone available at that time ^^


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2008)

yup...u r correct..they get outdated too quickly..


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^ N96 is there to beat it.....
_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Note: i am krates and not Kpower ...... i am in shamefull misery right now will recover day after tomorrow._


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

N6=N95+dvb. Nothing great. its a brick.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^ dude N96 has got a 16gb memory and a card slot 

it has got several video codecs installed and it is more video centric

looks are better than N95...

the audio chip i think is changed and it uses the same as that in N91 ( not sure )

weight is less 

Symbian OS 9.3 

Stereo FM Radio with *RDS* ( ?)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^RDS is in sony handsets since they were launched.
yea, 16 gb.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

Get N82.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 9, 2008)

the only bad thing bout N96 is that it doesnt hav hardware 3D acceleration.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^and the price.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2008)

It's shocking , how they ignored hardware 3D acceleration in N96.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> It's shocking , how they ignored hardware 3D acceleration in N96.



but it doesnt matter when there are no games to use this chip.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 9, 2008)

Also LED instead of Xenon flash.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2008)

^If you think like this then there are other features which are almost useless like shake me, twist etc etc.

There are some games which make use of the 3D chip. I have heard about them. They look better if your device has Hardware 3D acceleration.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^There are no games that make use of thsi chip.name some if you can then.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2008)

^I have read about it somewhere. Unable to recall names.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 9, 2008)

I think N-gage Asphalt 3D uses the hardware chip , read in some forum.
The feature "Motion blur" can be seen in mobiles having graphics accelerator like N82, N95 8gb etc but not in devices which doesn't have the chip.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 9, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^and the price.


 
the price aint the main factor for which i aint gonna buy the N96.absence of Xenon is 1 of the factors.also waitin to see how the C90 performs.if it does gr8 then t cud be my 1st SE fone.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ 40k is ok with you?? 

good enough


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> ^I have read about it somewhere. Unable to recall names.




^^ Like this one.. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8IfFj3CN_I
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SIzb23amW8
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHmcuIEyBTo
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAJXA6Qgggs


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

The graphics accelerator can also be used in other graphic heavy activities, like video playback. With graphic accelerator, we can play higher resolution higher bitrate video smoothly. Images in gallery will open faster. Video recording will be smoother. In fact anything that is related with graphics will benefit, not just games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The graphics accelerator can also be used in other graphic heavy activities, like video playback. With graphic accelerator, we can play higher resolution higher bitrate video smoothly. Images in gallery will open faster. Video recording will be smoother. In fact anything that is related with graphics will benefit, not just games.



y dont nokia put nvidia chips..... no fone will beat it if it does...


----------



## hellgate (Jul 10, 2008)

krazzy said:


> The graphics accelerator can also be used in other graphic heavy activities, like video playback. With graphic accelerator, we can play higher resolution higher bitrate video smoothly. Images in gallery will open faster. Video recording will be smoother. In fact anything that is related with graphics will benefit, not just games.


 
The N96 manages the video part with the DSP.it plays 640x480 @ 30fps vdos just like the N95 and N82.the absence of the hardware 3D accelerator in N96 wont hamper its vdo playback capabilities but it wud suffer in games.


----------



## vilas_patil (Jul 10, 2008)

Nokia N82 Great Value for money


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 10, 2008)

go for N82 which holds goods features


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2008)

It seems N82 is peoples 1st choice....how abt samsung mobiles with optical zoom and  goodies...and new motorola ones..that have kodak camera...

I think motorola one will be somewhat a hit in market


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Kodak only supplies the software, not the module.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 10, 2008)

read that zn5 review carefully .. . motorola have used carl zeiss optic in zn5 ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2008)

Please.None of the mobiles use cal-zeiss optics god-damnit. They use their own modules and *Carl Zeiss verifies them*. Thats it.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok .. nice to know it .. anyways would love to try out zn5 against n82 ..

or even k850i vs n82 ..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys I have some updated price here in Nagpur

Viewty is 17200
N82 is 19400
G900 not relesed yet
Diamond is 27k

Now what do u guys say....I wish x1 and G900 release soon.


----------



## apoorav (May 8, 2009)

u can go for htc diamond as it has a 4gb internal memory.and a ad gud ram of 192 mb..nd the main thing its a windows mobile..


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

^^ How can you manage to bump these old threads??


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 8, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Hey guys I have some updated price here in Nagpur
> 
> Viewty is 17200
> N82 is 19400
> ...



I bought N82 4 18.9k in Feb..


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> I bought N82 4 18.9k in Feb..



lol read the date of the post which you quoted!!


----------



## utsav (May 9, 2009)

apoorav said:


> u can go for htc diamond as it has a 4gb internal memory.and a ad gud ram of 192 mb..nd the main thing its a windows mobile..



tu kuch din aaram kar bhai, tu bahut thaka hua hai


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

pedal bumper...


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

haha niaaa


----------



## krates (May 13, 2009)

N95 8gig  or n82


----------



## Coool (May 13, 2009)

krates said:


> N95 8gig  or n82



You too


----------

